# Every Man's Heart



## Brock (Mar 15, 2014)

Erased


----------



## Ariel (Mar 15, 2014)

As a woman this makes me feel insecure.  I like the prose-y/poetry feel and how it just feels honest.


----------



## Blade (Mar 15, 2014)

Well I think it is really poetry. As I read it I pick up the rhythm as a poem even though the structure is prose like. It could easily be reformed into shorter lines and stanzas and present well as a poem, IMHO. 

I find the theme a little scary though. I generally consider past loves 'fade away' and remembered, if at all, as divided fruit which died on the vine. The thought of one coming back to 'get' me is quite disturbing.](*,)

Nice read overall, sincere, brief and heartfelt. Efficient use of words that is not strained or noticeable.:encouragement:


----------



## Rivahads (Mar 15, 2014)

i get the ora that the writer is older


----------



## Brock (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm 39.  I decided to change it to be more specific to my own feelings... although I'm unable to edit the title.


----------



## Monsters (Mar 15, 2014)

ehh, It's clear I guess but the whole heart beating thing is cliche. She still has a part of your heart is boring to read and numb emotionally. The stream simile picks it back up but it is still distant. There is little vivid imagery when you talk about the stream, it could have been enhanced. Anyways your opening is weak so it leads the reader thinking that the whole poem is going to be dull and that's not a good way to start. 'She still has a part of my heart' could be expressed in a refreshing, original way.


----------



## Pandora (Mar 17, 2014)

I thought _Every Man's Heart _is sweet and true, two of my favorite things. The form of prose makes it feel more like fact and the dried up stream a good image.
I can picture the stream running again keeping time with that heart of yours. Well done Brock, I won't ask.


----------



## Brock (Mar 20, 2014)

Erased


----------



## Pandora (Mar 20, 2014)

Brock said:


> Thanks, Pandora.  We share a short-lived past.  She pulled away with no explanation at the time, and it seems as if she has again.  There have been a few women that have tried connecting with me since I split with my wife, but the thought of connecting with anyone didn't even remotely appeal to me... until I connected with this woman via FB.  Besides sending her the friend request, for the most part I followed her lead.  She would tell me she woke up in the mornings missing me... but again she's pulled away with no explanation... short, too-the-point texts with nothing behind them.  I don't understand what it is about her.  She's beautiful but it's not that.  She's far from being the only beautiful woman that's walked in to my life.  I've only been in contact with her for a few weeks and my heart is broke, but I would never let on.  No woman has ever had that effect on me.  I need to man up.  It is what it is... not meant to be.



Thank you for sharing Brock, I didn't ask hoping it was not your ex. You know I am a believer in meant to be, unfortunately 
that goes hand in hand with time will tell, we just can't see so far. One could only guess the whys of this beautiful lady, 
perhaps you could ask and you both might see she doesn't know why. 
If two are too afraid to fight for love, love hasn't a chance. A broke heart has a voice, use your talent, 
whatcha got to lose?  I'm not the only woman who loves sweet and true, keeper qualities.


----------



## Brock (Mar 21, 2014)

Erased


----------



## Pandora (Mar 21, 2014)

I return to your poem and I still picture the stream flowing again and your avatar speaks to the hope and wonder in that. Oh children, fearless in love,
the need so strong, no fears. It's been a lifetime for me to remember rekindling or new love but I will say insecurities and fears run rampant in the newness
 that only time and trust removes. I wish you had the time together to take a chance and build the trust. Now who is the hopeless romantic? 
it's the only way to live, yes? Brock. 

P. S. You got the talent to put on paper what many men could only wish for. Heart on paper, sweet and true.


----------



## Brock (Mar 21, 2014)

Edit


----------



## Pandora (Mar 21, 2014)

Brock said:


> Thank you Pandora.  I'm a hopeless romantic by night, man's man by day.  It's not a part of myself I let be known to anyone really.  My ex is not this way.  It was frustrating because I felt caged and wanted to let it out.
> 
> This woman and I would text of imaginary trips.  We went to Rome.  It was such a breath of fresh air during an extremely stressful time in my life... and hers.
> 
> ...


I've lived my life now with a man, I have noticed that men often have a different idea of romance. Your poem, beautifully erotic
but does it speak of only physical attraction and admiration? Beautiful women certainly might tire and even distrust attention centered around
that. They may crave the refreshing romance that is not expressed in physical moments but in the simple, caring, unselfishness of a friend's love.

Passion always has it's place, two uniting and satisfying physical needs, a closeness that is undeniably wonderful but romance touches the heart
in familiarity, in remembrance, in the slight touch of a hand. I wonder if a memory you hold precious could be a gift to your friend. A non physical
moment that stays a lifetime. That is a touch of romance she may like, one she may cherish as well. One that may tell her this could be lasting love
based in friendship. 

I am old fashioned, haven't dated in over 35 years, yikes, you can ignore me Brock. I thought the images in Pacific Dream were beautiful.
I thought it was hot, hot, hot! I can tell, smitten you are, which every man longs for. Every woman longs for that secure feeling that she will be loved
for her inner beauty. A man who gets that and lets her know, is romantic. I bet you can, take the physical out and keep the tenderness, might work.

Makes me smile thinking what could be. Thanks for listening and writing beautiful poems.


----------



## Brock (Mar 22, 2014)

Pandora said:


> I've lived my life now with a man, I have noticed that men often have a different idea of romance. Your poem, beautifully erotic
> but does it speak of only physical attraction and admiration? Beautiful women certainly might tire and even distrust attention centered around
> that. They may crave the refreshing romance that is not expressed in physical moments but in the simple, caring, unselfishness of a friend's love.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you like it, Pandora, and thank you for the advice... and I would never ignore you regardless how long you've went without dating.

As physical as Pacific Dream may sound, I didn't write it with that in mind at all... and if added to, it wouldn't have went "there".  I could kiss this woman for hours.  It's purely a piece of admiration and closeness, wanting this woman to feel beautiful and wanted.  She could weigh 300 lbs and I would still be attracted to her -- no joke.  But from an outside perspective, yes, I agree the piece comes across as physical.


----------



## Pandora (Mar 22, 2014)

Brock said:


> I'm glad you like it, Pandora, and thank you for the advice... and I would never ignore you regardless how long you've went without dating.
> 
> As physical as Pacific Dream may sound, I didn't write it with that in mind at all... and if added to, it wouldn't have went "there".  I could kiss this woman for hours.  It's purely a piece of admiration and closeness, wanting this woman to feel beautiful and wanted.  She could weigh 300 lbs and I would still be attracted to her -- no joke.  But from an outside perspective, yes, I agree the piece comes across as physical.


Well you Brock are a keeper, something perhaps she will realize. Friendship with this woman I hope is something you can count on for both your sakes.
Friendship the purest of loves, yes?


----------



## Brock (Mar 23, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Well you Brock are a keeper, something perhaps she will realize. Friendship with this woman I hope is something you can count on for both your sakes.
> Friendship the purest of loves, yes?



Absolutely


----------

